# DN.ca / Market / AdamDicker



## AdamDicker (Sep 7, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/adamdicker​



More to come....


----------



## domains (Sep 7, 2022)

First thing that comes to mind is 'mic drop'.

looking forward to seeing your posted names.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 7, 2022)

Let me get things added, I will post back here when done


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 7, 2022)

OK the URL and page header is done,

Adam it was nice chatting, you have some superb domains

You can edit your posts or delete member posts on your market page at any time.


----------



## AdamDicker (Sep 10, 2022)

I have added 6 to test layouts and will add more this week.

Adam


----------

